# Electrical rated work Boots for Women



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

http://www.funkypair.com/gogoboots.aspx


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

A co-worker wears redwing. They now make an EH rated boot in her size,,, super tiny.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Ariat. Great boots and they make women's boots cause of the horse rider types.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

I suggest you visit the website for "Charm and Hammer."


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Amish Electrician said:


> I suggest you visit the website for "Charm and Hammer."


 That's a strange site: I wouldn't have guessed that the type of women who would be buying industrial safety equipment, would also be the same type of women who would appreciated everything colored pink....

-John


----------



## ElectraWoman (Jul 19, 2012)

Charm and Hammer is a great site for quite a few things, but the do not have a Brick and Mortar store near me so I cannot try anything on. Still, I have been thinking about getting their Harness and picking up some clothing from there. They do seem to have quite a bit in pink. I wish I actually liked the color more.... Still, maybe if I go all pink then no one will steal my tools......

Wild leg..... oh my goodness, are you kidding me? I didn't know they still made go-go boots. But I will have to pass. I have a no footwear over one inch tall in the heel outside incredibly special occasions rule. I like my ankles.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Yea, I suppose that pink is a bit of a stereotype, but ....

Since I got my crew (I have two ladies on it) the pink vented hard hats, the feedback has been 100% positive. I guess it's so novel that folks just come running out from every corner, asking "Where did you find ..."

The astute shopper will also find stuff for the ladies in robins' egg blue, lavender, purple, and shades of pink from pale to hot.

If you look closely at a lot of the gear, you'll find there's more "female" to it than just the color. In case you didn't notice, girls are built different. This means hard hats need to be smaller - and have a place for the ponytail to exit. It means a different shape to the footbed of shoes. It means that vests and belts will 'hang' differently. The business is finally reacting to this fact, and more stuff is being purpose-made for women.

I'll let you guys in on a little secret: Women like being girls, even when they're working in the trades. They want respect, they like a challenge, and enjoy making things - but they are also ladies. Perhaps they're rebelling against the 'helpless' stereotype. Perhaps they like fresh air, exercise, and independence.

One thing is clear: they're not sex toys on site, and they're not man-hating *****. If you can't keep your hormones under control, YOU have a problem.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

ElectraWoman said:


> They do seem to have quite a bit in pink. I wish I actually liked the color more.... Still, maybe if I go all pink then no one will steal my tools......


I bought my fiancé a pink hard hat for that exact reason. She's an architect and at her firm her hard hat was always disappearing. Not anymore :thumbsup:


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

Blah! You'd never catch me wearing a pink hard hat, or carrying pink tools. Most of the tools that Charm and Hammer carries are crap; stuff that DIY women use off and on at home when hubby isn't around to fix it for her. Not tools that would stand up to everyday wear and tear. 

About the boots part... I buy mine from Dr Martens. I've worn Docs since I was 14; I guess you could say I was a punk. They are the most comfortable boots I've ever worn. The ones I have now are EH rated, plus the works. I love them... Good luck with your search. 

K.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

KLovelace29 said:


> ...Most of the tools that Charm and Hammer carries are crap....


 They look it. That was sort of my point: For a site dedicated to women in the trades, it seems pretty condescending. It implies that she would prefer to have pink junk-drawer tools than non-pink name-brand tools? I doubt it.

-John


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

KLovelace29 said:


> Blah! You'd never catch me wearing a pink hard hat, or carrying pink tools.
> 
> K.


A local POCO wears all pink hardhats during breast cancer awareness month. Whole line crews in pink hard hats. Lol. They seem to get a kick out of it.


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

nolabama said:


> A local POCO wears all pink hardhats during breast cancer awareness month. Whole line crews in pink hard hats. Lol. They seem to get a kick out of it.


And that's a great cause.. I have done a lot of fundraising for Walk for a Cure through the local. However, you'd still never catch me wearing one except for the possibility of the above exception.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

nolabama said:


> A local POCO wears all pink hardhats during breast cancer awareness month. Whole line crews in pink hard hats. Lol. They seem to get a kick out of it.


 
I always wore a pink breast cancer aware bracelet, during that month.

And I didn't  SHIV A GIT if anyone thought it was funny.

My wife's three sisters are survivors.

My wife has been spared , Thank God.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

ElectraWoman said:


> Charm and Hammer is a great site for quite a few things, but the do not have a Brick and Mortar store near me so I cannot try anything on. Still, I have been thinking about getting their Harness and picking up some clothing from there. They do seem to have quite a bit in pink. I wish I actually liked the color more.... Still, maybe if I go all pink then no one will steal my tools......
> 
> Wild leg..... oh my goodness, are you kidding me? I didn't know they still made go-go boots. But I will have to pass. I have a no footwear over one inch tall in the heel outside incredibly special occasions rule. I like my ankles.


of course I'm kidding you. that's my job, ma'm


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

nolabama said:


> A local POCO wears all pink hardhats during breast cancer awareness month. Whole line crews in pink hard hats. Lol. They seem to get a kick out of it.


I would in no way, shape, or form wear a pink hardhat or about any other form of pink clothing!!! If I want to show my support for breast cancer awareness, I'll have to find some other method!!:yes::yes:
When people see my wife and I walking down the sidewalk, they don't have to look twice to see who the man is!!!


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

well if there was _ever_ an appropos thread tune>


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I just think this is funny:








-John


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

6 in the pink....... 

Aw heck, I'm going to hell.....


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

KLovelace29 said:


> 6 in the pink.......
> 
> Aw heck, I'm going to hell.....


Woo that's just sounds wrong.


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

In Canada, we have Mark's Work Wearhouse with locations in almost every city big and small. They stock a full line of men's and women's boots. Not a bad company either; they pulled Cat boots off the shelves when Cat locked out their workers and shut down a plant.


----------

